# What roofing caulk is the best to seal flashing by chimney?



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a small leak at the chimney in the flashing. I wanted to get a good roofing caulk so I could fix this. I have looked at Black Jack and many other brands. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Geocel should make one, and PL makes a roof and flashing sealer.

My favorite product though is Pro-Seal 34. UV proof, instant seal, adheres to practically anything. Widely used on metals and metal roofing.

I don't want to dwell on the product though because it would start to sound like a advertisement.

You can check it out at prosealproducts.com :yes:


----------

